# New Cute Fuzzy Pics of MONKEY, blue eyed buckskin colt



## Jill (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay... it's not EASY to get pictures of *Monkey* where you can even see him well as he's joined at the hip to his brother, *Starter*, who is a ham of the first class order. But Harvey did get some cute ones this morning of our little Monkey and I wanted to share them with you all






Monkey's a furball of course, 'tis the season, but still thought he looked cute enough to show his pictures here





[SIZE=10pt]*Cross Country Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions

Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy


----------



## jrae (Nov 2, 2008)

I LOVE Monkey! He is just too cute...and he reminds me of my favorite girl, Blue!!!


----------



## A Little Blessing (Nov 2, 2008)

Stunt his growth, please. Blessing is in love!


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 2, 2008)

SUch a cutie pie


----------



## maplegum (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh Jill, he is just so cute!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm in love


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 2, 2008)

Im such a sucker for blue eyes


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 2, 2008)

Brass Monkey, Monkey

That funky Monkey


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 2, 2008)

what a cutie pie


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 2, 2008)

Awww....

They are really a matched pair! So cute





I bet they play all day don't they?!

~Sandy


----------



## Leeana (Nov 2, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Brass Monkey, MonkeyThat funky Monkey


Ohh! I finially just linked that all together!!!

Cute pics indeed



. Its so funny as Starter is in the back of almost EVERY photo


----------



## minih (Nov 3, 2008)

Jill, he is a cute little monkey! Cute pictures, I love looking at all the fuzz balls on the forum, but if you are like me with the new ones you can't wait until next spring to unwrap those packages.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Everyone! And, yes, I am excited to see Monkey (and Starter!!!) naked come spring



:yes


----------



## New_Image (Nov 3, 2008)

Hideous!

Quick! Hide him here


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, Nicole! The "idea" had actually been to keep either Starter OR Monkey but I'm getting pretty attached, so................


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 5, 2008)

Love him!!!


----------

